# Poss starting Clomid in new year



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well my GP has told me to go away and think about starting Clomid in the new year - hmmmmmmmmm, lots of reading through these pages about it and looking through literature but could you ladies let me know the pros and cons please - I'd appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Sorry I cant give you any advice but I was just wondering if your GP will give you clomid? Mine told me that she cant prescribe it- only specialist can.  I wondered how easy it is to get hold of as Im predicting months of waiting for this WONDERDRUG.

Do you have to be ttc for a certain length of time before it is prescribed?

thx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Nikki - nice to see you here!

the main reason people take Clomid is to correct ovulatory problems - has your GP been monitoring your cycle with blood tests?  If so, this will be able to give you info about your cycle - the key test for the Clomid chicks is the 21 day test (taken 7 days post ovulation) which can tell you if you have ovulated via the levels of progesterone in your blood.

I think there are also some girls who take Clomid to boost their naturally ocurring ovulation?

My GP can prescribe Clomid but I know that not all can as it depends what the protocol is in each area but if your GP is talking about prescribing then they must be able to do it in your area.

I take Clomid to ensure I ovulate - it's worked in that I ovulate but no BFP yet


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Hi Nikki* 

I've just finished my 6th & final cycle on 50mg clomid...I was actually taking it to "boost" as ovulate naturally...on clomid I released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle (follie scans & prog tests) but for me it didn't work cos I have implantation problems ("funny" shaped womb, uterine adhesions, blood clotting disorder, amongst other things !!!  ). To be honest I didn't find clomid too bad...first few months were the worst where I was adjusting & getting used to the hormones & emotions which ranged from  to  to  ...the last few months I was pretty much ok. The only thing I really noticed was the bad ovulation pain...but since I had this before clomid I think it was just exacerbated. However, the side effects can vary from person to person, month to month...maybe you won't even get any !! 

Although I haven't had success with it I'm glad I tried it...we should be moving on to private IVF in Jan if we've saved enough in baby fund...if not then I may consider taking more clomid so at least I feel like I'm doing something....undecided on that at moment.

If you have PCOS or similar which means you don't ovulate naturally then clomid can kick start your ovaries & trigger ovulation...and there are plenty of success stories (see separate thread).

Anyway, whatever you decide I wish you loads of luck...and as you know, you'll always find support & advice here  

Take care hun...and good luck
Natasha 

*Hi deedee*

Some GP's can prescribe clomid but they would only usually prescribe it after you'd had further fertility investigations...and they won't normally refer you for fertility tests etc until you've been ttc for at least a year (it can take a perfectly healthy couple up to a year to conceive)...

You should only ever take prescribed clomid & not buy it anywhere eg internet. It is a potent drug & if not used correctly could actually cause more harm than good eg OHSS (ovarian hyper stimulation syndrome).

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Nikki,

I am surprised your GP is able to say that to you, as Minxy says, it's usually a specialist that recommends Clomid after they have done blood tests etc.. to see if or how often you ovulate etc..
I was told only my specialist can prescribe it for me (3 months at a time) and i can only use the hosp pharmacy to get the script too.

I am due to start Clomid in Jan after TTC for about 2 years now. I had an ectopic and m/c in March and had to loose a tube. I also have aggressive endo and I only ovulate now and then    So, I am hoping it will kick-start my ovaries into working every month.
Well, best of luck with what you decide. Jo x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Sorry, some GP's can prescribe clomid...as well as specialists....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

just to say ditto what minx has said , it is at the gp's discretion whether they prescibe it for you.
All my clomid was prescribed and dealt with by my gp

also to echo what has been said, you should never consider taking any medication which has not been described by a doctor or professional as especially clomid is a powerful drug

goodluck

love
suzie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys and thanks so much for all the replies so far.  I am still reading up a lot on clomid and working my way through all the threads here which are proving interesting reading.  I am just so nervous about taking clomid, especially more so with my GP telling me to go away and think about it first! I guess I am really nervous about the medication making my cysts worse or causing some sort of reaction to turn my polycystic ovaries into the full blown syndrome (PCOS).  I am just so nervous about taking medications, especially this one!  I know for a fact it'll trigger my migraines off cause most meds do anyway and this one - well its a given really!  I think I'm best to continue doing research, etc as I do not have to decide till after Christmas.   I constantly have bloods taken and my GP monitors me pretty darn well as I have had a mass of GP's who have been useless!

Any more info and thoughts would be gratefully received as I am so very nervous about this.


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Mrsnikkiuk.
think natasha has replied fantastically as always...
I have just finisheed my first dose of 5omg of clomid. I have pcos and since ttc only have had 1 period so after lots of tests at the hospital the specialist put me on these,didn't ask me to think about it nor tell me the side effects.Suffered quite badly with headaches,like you I do suffer from migraines as well so a constant headache/migraine for 6 days wasn't fun. However as Natasha points out,drugs affaect people differently so you may be fine.
From my point of view I needed something to trigger my ovulation so i didn't hesitate. Have a good read up and think it over......but whilst doing that have a great Christmas and try not to worry about it too much.
Gossips


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Gossips.  Still mulling it over and will continue too.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Nikki
I've been on clomid for 10 months and from next month am adding in Metformin too, consultant thinks I have pcos as well as endo (awaiting blood results).  It hasn't been too horrendous, yes I've had most of the s/e but nothing unbearable and if I had my time again I would try it.  
If you need any more info just shout!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Nikki,

I completely understand your reservations taking Clomid. Has your GP/Cons talked to you about Metformin? If you don't think Clomid will agree with you, Metformin can also help ovulation, which is why its good with Clomid as it give you an extra boost, and can also help with other area's of PCOS (weight for example, although this might not be an issue for you!). I'm currently prescribed 100mg of Clomid and 1500mg Metformin. I'm having a break form Clomid this month though, didn't want to be too mental over Xmas!! But am continuing with the Met (When I remember to take it!).

Hope you get sorted hun.

xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Awwwww thanks guys, wow you ladies really are great and so welcoming, if I decide to go with the Clomid I know I'll be very welcomed into this board   Will probably be bugging you all with questions though from now on


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey you are lucky you all have nice GP's!  

Mine is totally useless and probably won't ever know i've even tried it    
I don't think he even realises I've had 6 laps in the past 2 years, including my ectopic this year!!

I am so pleased I have an amazing specialist  

Good Luck.  Jo x


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Nikki (great name by the way  )

These ladies have replied fabulously but just want to add...

I have been taking clomid since Feb 2005 and currently on 150mg.  It is great to read that your GP is monitoring you closely!  Have you had a s/a?  I only ask because my DH's was bad and that is why we are doing IUI.  No reason to go on  if  are bad.  I also have PCOS, I have not had a problem with cysts but have noticed the s/e of PCOS getting worse (facial hair and acne).  I don't know if this is a direct relation with clomid or also because of extra stress (moving to the states, new job, building a house and ttc).

Hope you get on with the clomid.  Hopefully the s/e won't be bad.



- Nikki


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Nikki thanks for the reply hun, DH has had his   looked into and he is all fine and dandy in that department so its all down to me


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Nikki - good to hear DH is good.  Don't feel bad like it is your fault.  I know I did and now DH feels bad when we have to do IUI because he feels like I am straight now and HE is the problem.  Team effort!  Have you decided on the clomid?

- Nikki


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Yep I have decided Nikki and I'm going to give it a go - quite scared still though about taking it but will phone GPs up to make appt to see him when they open again and chat to him some more and then I guess thats that - going to go ahead with Clomid.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Good Luck Nikki,

When you try Clomid let us know, I'm due to start in January too (also bit scared of s/e etc)... Have been doing lots of 'jiggy' over the past 4 days so may not need it, hopefully    

Jo x


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi Jo,
Glad to hear that you had a jiggy Christmas....sending you   
When do you test?
Gossips


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Gossips,

I will be due on roughly 7th January (cd27) so would probably wait about 3/4 days after that?!  Not holding out much hope to be honest - but, fun trying  

Good luck everyone.  Jo x

Happy New Year too


----------

